# Need Help With MS Hyper-V Install



## matrix0511 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I am about to purchase a single machine that will be built to be a virtual server. I was told that MS Hyper-V was a good option because it's free and is stable.

I want to have about 4-5 virtual machines setup on this server. It will be a lab server that I will have setup at home.

However, I have never worked with Hyper-V before. Some say the free version is very stripped down and has no GUI and so I would have to install it on the sever and then connect to it from another machine to manage it.

That all sounds like it is a bit invovled on the install.

Any Hyper-V experts out there? If so, could you send me steps on what I neeed to do to install this on my server and be able to manage it?

Thanks!
John


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

I would honestly ditch MS Hyper-V and go with Vmware ESXi 4.1 If you are a beginner, you need to start with something simple until you get the hang of servers and VM's. Servers arent the same as a standard computer, and neither is the software


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

> However, I have never worked with Hyper-V before. Some say the free version is very stripped down and has no GUI and so I would have to install it on the sever and then connect to it from another machine to manage it.


 that is correct.

It is fairly simple to understand and in my opinion easier than VMware.


----------



## matrix0511 (Jul 19, 2011)

ChRoNo16 said:


> I would honestly ditch MS Hyper-V and go with Vmware ESXi 4.1 If you are a beginner, you need to start with something simple until you get the hang of servers and VM's. Servers arent the same as a standard computer, and neither is the software


ChRoNo16, I had no idea VM Ware had a "free" easy GUI product. I was told there free version was a very difficult "bare metal" product.

So I will have one single physical server that will arrive next week. But I was thinking of having the people who are building my server go ahead and install this free Vmware ESXi 4.1 you mentioned. They could just download it and install it right?

What are the steps to get Vmware ESXi 4.1 installed on a server with no OS already? Do you download an ISO file and burn it to a CD and then boot off that?

My next thing for you. After installing this free product. How many different VM servers could I install on this? I need to have 5 server VMs setup.

Let me know. If I can do all that without paying much, I am definitely using Vmware ESXi 4.1 .

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is it a 64 bit server?


----------



## matrix0511 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not 100% sure. I will try to find out from the tech building this. 

But here are the specs for the server. It's used of course. But I am getting a great deal on it. $500.00

This is the server I'm getting. It's used of course. 

DELL POWEREDGE 1900 2X 2.0GHz DC 16GB RAM 3TB SATA HD. Perc5/i Raid controller
2X INTEL XEON 2.0GHZ DUAL CORE CPU 

So What do you guys think? I should be able to setup 5 servers on that box with still good performance right?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Should be spec'd correctly, but I do not think ESX will install on anything but a 64 bit CPU.


----------

